# Where to buy 23 litre kegs



## rossbaker (24/7/17)

I'm on the hunt for one of these : 
https://www.cleverbrewing.com.au/23-litre-keg-new.html
Anyone know somewhere that has them in stock?


----------



## Stimsoni (1/8/17)

Country brewer have something similar.


----------



## rossbaker (1/8/17)

Stimsoni said:


> Country brewer have something similar.


Thanks mate I had a look and can only see the 19 litre ones on their site... The hunt continues!


----------



## Stimsoni (2/8/17)

I got one for Christmas a couple of years ago which came from them and was 25L. I've also seen them in stock at the one near me.
Give them a call. It might just be something that doesn't get advertised.


----------



## klangers (2/8/17)

I don't believe there is a 23 L keg commonly available.

You're looking at 19 L "corny" being the staple in home brew. There's also 15, 25 corny variants; 30 and 50 far more common 'commercial style' (true beer kegs, not syrup canisters like cornys).


----------



## Danscraftbeer (2/8/17)

I got my one from Clever Brewing. Will they not be getting any more? They're the only place I could find one.


----------



## rossbaker (2/8/17)

Thanks guys, I am on the list to get an alert when clever brewing gets them back in stock. I'd be happy with a 25l corny if I can find one for a reasonable cost. I'm keen to try fermenting in them but still want to end up with a full 19l corny after transferring. If I can fit 2 of them in the fermentation fridge, even better !


----------



## Lionman (3/8/17)

https://homebru.com.au/brewing-equipment/kegerators-kegs/23l-keg-chinese.html


----------



## Lionman (3/8/17)

rossbaker said:


> Thanks guys, I am on the list to get an alert when clever brewing gets them back in stock. I'd be happy with a 25l corny if I can find one for a reasonable cost. I'm keen to try fermenting in them but still want to end up with a full 19l corny after transferring. If I can fit 2 of them in the fermentation fridge, even better !



I bought 2 of these before I realised that they aren't actually 19L, they are a fair bit taller than a standard cornie and don't fit in my fridge. Pretty sure they are 21L.

https://www.homebrewproducts.com.au/collections/kegging/products/s-s-beer-keg-12-litres

I'm using them as fermenters now. I haven't racked a batch to a serving keg yet. Will do they first batch on the weekend, a pacific ale style. 

The samples I have taken with a brumby tap have been crystal clear. Hopefully I can fill a keg and leave the yeast cake at the bottom.

They are no where near the same quality as a corny.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (3/8/17)

Check this thread first if you missed it. https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/26l-kegmenter-any-good.94447/
Or this thread when I got into a 50lt kegmenter: https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/kegmenter-are-they-good-to-use.89407/
Its the step up in brewing if your really into it. Co2 transfering, no exposure, no mess, easier, cleaner,


----------



## Danscraftbeer (3/8/17)

Shit!. My photo's in that second thread have gone. The photobucket ransom!


----------



## rossbaker (3/8/17)

Thanks for those links Danscraftbeer. I have seen your 50l one but I think I missed this 26l thread. They are a step up in cost, but the extra heads pace would give a lot of flexibility. If I could fit two of them into the fermentation fridge I would be set.


----------



## Grott (5/8/17)

found this, its a 25l one, probably better.
http://www.easykegging.com.au/shop/all-products/25-litre-cornelius-keg/


----------

